# My boys



## AdventChild (Feb 15, 2007)

Dharte having a drink









Skeetch enjoying his wheel









The reason for Dhartes name









Skeetch contemplating what is outside the bars

Its hard to get a good pic of Skeetch since he rarely stops moving and Dharte just loves to explore the camera


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

Their cute! xD


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

i just love mismakred berks! that was my first rat type and i can never have enough of them. i always have to have at least one of the little darlings in my cage. the belly markings are so fun with them


----------

